# Thump Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Artisan quality coffee, including seasonal varietals expertly prepared using French press, drip and espresso methods.* Killer non-coffee beverages: premium loose-leaf teas, mate, chai, fruit smoothies, juices. Yummy light, convenient, healthy breakfast and lunch. Eat here or take it to go.* Heaping spoons full of community coffeehouse atmosphere where people are treated like friends.&#8230;

More...


----------

